# Is this a girl?



## Rmarf21

Is this for sure a girl? It was taken at my 20 week anatomy scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 109


----------



## Rmarf21

Anyone?


----------



## BethMaassen

yep.Looks like it!


----------



## Rmarf21

Anyone else?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Looks like a girl to me!


----------



## Rmarf21

Anyone else?


----------



## Ethereal

Yep looks like pink to me!


----------



## madseasons

Yep you can buy pink now :)


----------



## Rmarf21

Thank you. Had a few people say it looked like boy parts!


----------



## winterbabies3

Girl=)


----------



## Rmarf21

So this deff doesn't look like a boy?


----------



## Rmarf21

Thank you.


----------



## Rmarf21

Bump


----------



## calliebaby

Your picture clearly shows labia...if your tech said it's a girl, I'd believe them.


----------



## Rmarf21

Bump


----------



## mummof1

Girl ! 
I have two boys and you definitely saw their little thingys sticking up in their potty shots, there was no mistaking it lol your picture is very clearly a little lady :) congrats!


----------



## Rmarf21

Thank you very much


----------



## Rmarf21

Bump


----------



## gemstone

Girl &#128515; congratulations


----------



## Rmarf21

thanks people said looked like boy parts and had me nervous. Just wanted to be 100% sure it's a girl


----------



## gemstone

I have 3 daughters and I think that looks like a girl to me &#128515;


----------



## Rmarf21

Thanks! Idk why people though boy parts lol


----------



## babyno9

I've had 8 girls... looks like a girl for sure!


----------



## Rmarf21

So you would deff know what a girl ultrasound looked like after 8 girls haha. Thanks so much.


----------



## justplay91

Looks just like one of my pics from this pregnancy, and I've been told she's a girl at 3 separate ultrasounds now. You can buy some girly things now!


----------



## Rmarf21

Thank you! Would u mind posting ur pic that looks like mine so I can see please.


----------



## Rmarf21

Bump


----------



## Rmarf21

Bump


----------



## Rmarf21

Anyone


----------



## calliebaby

I think the response is unanimous.
If you are that concerned, I would call your doctor for confirmation.


----------



## Rmarf21

Bump
Anyone else


----------



## xprincessx

Definitely girl, if that is a boy then poor little man ;) lol


----------



## Rmarf21

Haha that's what I'm saying.


----------



## Rmarf21

Bump


----------



## Kelx44

Why do you keep bumping? Its a girl 100% lol


----------



## Ameli

:pink:


----------



## Rmarf21

Sorry. People just kept saying boy and had me nervous


----------



## Kelx44

Go get a 3d scan if your worried lol


----------

